# Hello Writing Forums!



## Cassafrass (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello there! I'm Cassafrass - a Christan fifteen year old girl from Ohio who is an aspiring author! My two dreams are to become an animator and writer - although I'm not quite sure which I want to be the most yet... but I'm leaning towards the latter. Anywho, after a lot of consideration and research I finally broke down and joined this forum so I could share my creative works. I hope to get a lot of advice on how I can improve my writing, and hope to make some cool friends! 

Some of my interests include an assortment of Television shows (Doctor Who, My Little Pony, etc.), video games (Spyro the Dragon and Pokémon), all kinds of books (my favorite genre is fantasy, and some of my favorite series include Warriors and Guardians of Ga'Hoole), animated movies (such as HTTYD 1 and 2), anime and manga (obsessed with Sword Art Online at the moment!), being involved with the furry fandom (contributing art and things like that to it), my spoiled hermit crabs and betta fish, dragons (I live for them!), and a whole lot more. Feel free to shoot me a message - I don't bite... usually.


----------



## Phase (Aug 3, 2014)

Welcome to the forums, i see your a fantasy fan have you by chance read the inheritance series? It's really good. . Stealing the moderator roll here, but after 10 post you'll be able to submit your creative work in the different forum locations.


----------



## Cassafrass (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh really? I better get to work on posting then, hehe. Thanks for the heads up! I'm actually trying to come up with a series to right for right now... I can't decide which of two ideas I want to work on first, however.

The Inheritance series? Yes, I'm actually reading Eragon right now, and hopefully going to watch the movie soon. I'm really enjoying it so far - it's very good! 

And thank you for the very warm welcome!


----------



## Phase (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes eragon good book, I prefer the second one in the series but Eragon is still well written, just a heads up the movie may be a major disappointment :apthy:. I'm currently switching between two novels i'm writing. Not sure if it's the wisest of decisions but it helps to give myself different perspectives. You want to consult more experienced writers if you want to attempt the same.


----------



## Cassafrass (Aug 3, 2014)

I heard the movie is terrible, which I'm really sad about.  But I'm gonna watch it anyways. Oh really, that sounds really cool! Hehe. I've decided on what I'm going to do... I'm writing the story right now, and when I can I'm going to share it on here.


----------



## Phase (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah they should remake the movie.BTW for some motivation Eragon was written by that Christopher Paolini guy when he was only 15. PM me the link to your first chapter once you have finished it, would like to give it a read. Also the community here is super friendly they are bound to have a lot of great writing advice.


----------



## Cassafrass (Aug 3, 2014)

Hopefully the will someday, hehe. That's what I've heard, and it's helped inspire me to become a writer even more! I can't believe what a wonderful story he wrote... wow. OK, I will, thank you! I would like any and all tips and reviews. That's the main reason I joined this site actually.  So I'm super happy to hear that! There were multitudes of writing forums I could have joined, but I'm glad I joined this one. It seemed the friendliest, and I liked the feel of it.


----------



## Phase (Aug 3, 2014)

You won't be disappointed with your choice in forums. Have a nice day and happy writing. It's off to bed with me.


----------



## Cassafrass (Aug 3, 2014)

Haha, OK, thank you! I will send you the link sometime today if I manage to get it up, and you can reply whenever you can.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Aug 3, 2014)

Ah, to be young again (I ain't that much older than you are, though I think the Pokemon I played was like the red and blue ones from the nineties, to be honest). I love the fact that teenagers keep making it here to check out the writing. Gives me this hope for the future, you know? Creativity has really taken a down swing in the interest department, so seeing someone like you here really cheers me up.

I can see you've already immersed yourself in various media thus far, but not a lot in the way of reading, from your descriptions. I'll be the first to freely admit that I hated reading in high school, possibly because it became a forced exercise as opposed to a joy and privilege, as I see it now. I'd encourage you to read as much as you possibly can, starting with a place like this or any of the various literary magazines out there. We, and they really, can offer you a variety of short reads, or long reads if that's what your after, that can give you practice in recognizing successful storytelling. I think you'll find that one of the most epic parts of WF is that there is such a variety here, people with all sorts of skills that each bring their own ideas. You'll have no trouble with finding a person with similar interests.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask. Don't be too scared to try any of the Literary Maneuvers/Colors of Fiction competitions either. Fresh takes can be really enlivening in those places.

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## Cassafrass (Aug 3, 2014)

Actually, I read all sorts of things... I just kept my description short.  I've read select works such as Little House on the Prairie in the past, from things such as Dewey the Library Cat nowadays. I love going to the library to get books to read - although I must agree with you on one thing: I hate reading biographies and things such as that, especially now I'm in high school. I'm learning to live with out, however, as you are right - I should read as much as I can, while I can!  I am very appalled at the lack of good, quality fiction books for teens however - that's why I'm writing this right now: http://www.writingforums.com/threads/149433-Mirror-World-(Fantasy-Novel)?p=1760296#post1760296

Oh, and how could I have forgotten to mention that I absolutely adore all things manga and anime, and am a total Otaku? X3 Which reminds me... *edits my original post so I can add some things*

I must admit that I'm very appalled at the lack of book lovers nowadays... it seems more and more people (teens, kids, adults...) are disliking reading more and more. It kind of saddens me actually. 

But thanks so much! I've written on forums and places online in the past, but I wasn't getting the reviews and views I really wanted... that's why I joined here, where I can talk about writing freely!

Thanks so much for the warm welcome.


----------



## Pandora (Aug 4, 2014)

Welcome Cassafrass, I look forward to seeing you around the forums!


----------



## Nickleby (Aug 6, 2014)

Cassafrass said:


> I must admit that I'm very appalled at the lack of book lovers nowadays... it seems more and more people (teens, kids, adults...) are disliking reading more and more. It kind of saddens me actually.



<puts on curmudgeon hat> It wasn't so long ago that there was no such thing as television. If you wanted to see something, you had to go where it was and look at it with your own eyes. Today they can put the world in your hand. What's the point of curiosity and exploration when you can satisfy them so easily? <takes off curmudgeon hat>

Welcome to Writing Forums. Books are still the ultimate vicarious experience, and I'm glad to see there are people who can still see that.


----------

